# You Make the Call--Round 2--AESOP (m?/f?)



## slideaboot (Nov 10, 2011)

So, I think I'm going to rename all of my tegus "Lady Gaga", 'cause god knows if they're male or female... Here's some shots I took of Aesop this morning. You guys have any gender input here? Aesop was sold to me by Bobby as a probably male, but, nothing's for certain, right?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 10, 2011)

You sure he didn't mix the two..? Lol.


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 10, 2011)

I did buy them a couple months apart, but I am kinda thinking that the genders are reversed. I gotta tell ya, all the talk about selling them is KILLING me. I love these guys. I've been able to have them out and about a bit more the last couple days and REALLY am enjoying them. It's not gonna kill me if no one buys them, that's for sure! 

Other opinions on the gender of this beautiful animal?


----------



## reptastic (Nov 10, 2011)

I say male without a doubt, im going off the head and body shape compared to my giant, still no buttons? storm is from the same clutch as aesop and he has them as well as sperm plugs and not to mention he flashed me quite a few times and he is 46"


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 10, 2011)

If Aesop IS a male, then that might explain why he goes so crazy around Francis (who is looking male, despite Bobby's inclination that Francis was a female). Aaaargh!!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 10, 2011)

I say keep em, buy the trough, and let them be in that for a temp amount of time. Seems like they've grown on you, it'd probably get to you once realize they're gone. As much as I despised my croc monitor, I miss him to an extent. He's been given to the zoo.


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 10, 2011)

IF I keep them...IF...

What's the procedure for getting them into rubbermaid tubs and such for hibernation? Like size? Air-holes? Any other tips? Do I need to check on them? What do you guys know about this practice? THANK YOU SO MUCH, by the way!


----------



## reptastic (Nov 10, 2011)

i take that back after looking n bobbys site i think aesop looks alot like hail bobbys female giant idk

[attachment=3556]


----------



## slideaboot (Nov 10, 2011)

Hah! Reptastic...you're feelin' my pain! I've NEVER seen any hemipenis-business down there when Aesop's doin' Aesop business, either. I'm guessin' I would've by now, though. Jesus...I don't even know any more.


----------



## frost (Nov 10, 2011)

hm i think ill put my answer in a song.. DUDE LOOKS LIKE A LADY!! lol =]


----------



## brutus13 (Nov 10, 2011)

I am going with female. My "female" extreme turned out to be a male and he is from last years clutch. Is jowls are huge and I found out she was a he when he so nicely showed me his junk lol. Those pics def look like a girl!!


----------



## Kebechet (Nov 11, 2011)

If it helps at all, Link has never flashed his junk at me. He's clearly a male, in jowls and buttons though. So lack of junk-flashing doesn't mean female.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 13, 2011)

I was gonna go with female based on the shape of the head, but thats obviously no clear indiccation...how old is he/she? Just check for the buttons if he/she is of age, or better yet try and get a good pic down there and I may be able to help you more depending on the age. Bobby is usually pretty good about sexing hatchings but he admits hes not 100% as its extremely hard to tell at that age


----------

